# Port Forwarding from Airport Extreme to Panasonic Network Camera



## tool119 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi, I've got a Panasonic BL-C30A network cam that I'm trying to set up for internet access.  My network consists of an airport extreme base station connected via LAN cable to a Dell running XP, an airport express acting as a WDS remote, and now the camera.

I've gone in the Airport Admin utility and set up the base station as following:
- Under the Airport Tab in "base station options" SNMP access, Remote configuration, and NAT Port mapping protocol are selected
- Under the Port Mapping Tab, I've added a line for IP address 10.0.1.253 (fixed IP address of the netcam) and both private and public ports to 80 (the netcam's software calls it to be Port 80, don't know if that's private or public).
- Under Network tab, airport client computers share a single IP address use 10.0.1.1/24 addressing

Still doesn't seem to do the trick.  The camera works fine on the wireless and wired network here, but can't seem to work for the DDNS service that Panasonic provides.  

Appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## rdq212 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am having a similar problem with a Panasonic Net Cam. The Panasonic BL-C111.  It works but I can not register with the Panasonic viewnetcam DDNS service to allow remote access.  I love Apple and really don't want to replace my Airport Extreme base station with a Linksys or something similar but I need access to live data remotely! 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

